# Rallying for TEAM Biscuit Support for Pork Chop!



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello to our SM Family,

Our boy Pork Chop is not doing too well. He has just been diagnosed as potentially dealing with "Spinal Cord Tumor (meningioma)" cancerous tumor.

The history of the event started around Sunday, November 3rd where Pork Chop was well and normal and just being his cheery rascal self. We were having a birthday party celebration and Pork Chop was sitting to the right side of me right next to my foot. In the process of standing up, I accidentally put my right foot on Pork Chop twice! :wub:. At the time he was mad and gave me the eyes but we didn't notice any signs of pain or major injury.

1-2 week passed and we started to see signs of slight head twitching, his front right-shoulder area also shown signs of muscles twitching coincide with the head twitching as well. He also started to show signs of difficulty walking steadily and not able to lower his head. He stops wanting to play ball and just wasn't his cheery rascal self anymore. We also notice that when he lies down on all fours, he has a hard time putting his head down flat to the floor like he used to, to rest and/or doze off. He was not comfortable lying on his right side for long and often have to move his head or get up or switch side within 1-2 minutes. He was also hesitant to jump up/down our bed, which he does easily countless times. 

At the time the symptoms weren't severe so Ann and I weren't overly worried and was hoping it was due to me stepping on the boy and we were hoping the minor discomfort would be healed in time. Fast forward to Thanksgiving week, we had a new visitor who brought with him a new little furball friend name Boo. She was an adorable 8yrs old cutie gal of which Pork Chop immediately likes and he started to howl extending his neck and head and continued howling for a good while. Within a day after that event, we notice the Pork Chop condition turning worse. He now has much more difficulty walking and lying down. He started to lose appetite and/or wasn't really up for eating and drinking water. He seems to be in more pain and shivering all the time. The muscles and head twitching got more intense and routine. 


We rushed him to VCA Causeway Animal Hospital right away but on the first visit, our normal Vet, Dr. Gentinetta was not working that day so another Vet did the initial full body examination based on the information we gave. She couldn't locate any area on the Porky body that would show signs or indication of soreness/injury from being stepped on. However, based on what has happened and the current symptoms Porky is experiencing, she prescribed an anti-inflammatory and pain med Gabapentin. Due to the severe potential side-affects of the anti-inflammatory (steroid), we decided to not give this med to Porky and only stick with the Gabapentin. 

A 4-5 days later we still do not see any signs of improvement for Porky and was able to scheduled to see his Vet Dr. Gentinetta. The doctor did another full body check-up and this time when he pressed firmly at Pork Chop front right-shoulder and Porky whines and shown signs of significant pain in the area. We immediately did an X-RAY and sent the result to the Radiologist for a closer review and feedback. In the meantime, Dr. Geninetta's initial diagnoses are that the signs and symptoms seem to be related to either a swollen disc which if not severe can be treated with anti-inflammatory (steroid) Dexamethasone and pain med Gabapentin. The plan was to only administer the Dexamethasone for a period of 5 days as this is a stronger steroid and should usually do the job of treating slip/swollen disc. One day later the Radiologist responded indicating the Porky could be dealing with a herniated disc. So we were advised to continue with the current medical treatments and to limit as many physical activities as possible for Porky.

Another week passed and we see very little signs of improvement other than the medication helps with easing the pain and making Porky more sedated to help him to rest and sleep. His twitching, body shivering, muscles and legs shaking seem to get worse as days progresses. He started to not want to eat or drink less, barely can sustain longer sleep than 15-30min before the pain and discomfort wakes him up. His mobility is now severely impacted where he seems to have a weakness developing on all of his legs. When he walks he is wobbly and can barely control the movement of the legs. He can barely maintain balance and often fall to the sides when attempting to walk and potty. 

We consulted with Dr. Gentinetta and provide him with an update and the Doctor was highly concerned and we brought him back for a closer check-up and Dr. Gentinetta immediately refers us to Dr. Lee at Veterinary Specialist of Greater New Orleans. Dr. Lee's initial examination indicated that the source of the pain was actually not at the front right-shoulder as initially diagnosed but rather at the top upper neck area near Porky's head. Dr. Lee is still thinking that this could be due to the herniated or swollen disc from initial diagnoses and recommend to use a more strengthen medical treatment plan first before considering the next step which is surgery.

He changes the medical treatment to Prednisone (steroid) replacing the Dexamethasone and continuing the Gabapentine for pain. The new medical treatment schedules were 1/2 0.5 Prednisone tablet twice per day for 7 days, then 1/2 tablet once per day for the next 7 days, then 1/2 tablet once per day every other day. The Gabapentine was 0.1mil every 12 hrs. This is a plan to hit the problem hard first 7 days then gradually tapper down the meds. 

A week passed and we again didn't see little signs of improvement for Porky. By the end of the first 7 days schedule, Porky's condition turns for the worse. He is now barely able to get himself up on all fours. Walking around and to potty is extremely difficult for the boy as he as lost all controls of all four legs and the ability to move and stand strong on them. He wobbles and falls all over the place trying to walk. His pain seems to have intensified and the upper area of his body from the front shoulder leading up to the neck and his head is extremely sensitive to the lightest touch. 

We rush Porky back to Dr. Lee on Friday, 12/13/19 and Dr. Lee also confirmed that Porky conditions have elevated to major concerns and he recommends doing a CT SCAN right away. We had to leave Porky with Dr. Lee overnight to perform the procedure. Included with the Cervical CT scan, Myelogram, and CSF analysis. 

The imaging result of the CT scan was consistent with a spinal cord tumor (meningioma suspected). Severe right-sided extradural spinal cord compression centered at C2-3 secondary to an extramedullary intradural mildly contrast-enhancing soft tissue density mass. Findings are suggestive of a meningioma. However, other neoplasia types (lymphoma, etc.) and atypical infectious etiologies such as fungal granuloma remain considerations. CSF analysis could be performed to help clarify the etiology.

At this stage, Dr. Lee's office is no longer suitable to further assist with confirming tumor nor are they able and capable of providing further treatment for Porky. 

Dr. Lee has provided us with two best options to further diagnose, confirming, and getting Porky on the proper treatment plan and that is to either see a neurologist at Mississippi State Veterinarian to determine if the tumor is amenable to surgery and going to the Oncology team at LSU to discuss radiation therapy.

we are still waiting for the result of the spinal fluid taken by Dr. Lee to see if more information can be revealed to assist with confirming the tumor.

Ann and I are now considering pursuing a visit to Mississippi State Veterinary for an immediate consultation with the doctors to get a detailed outline of the next steps to confirm the tumor, how serious it is, what options can pursue to treat and get rid of the tumor. We have been doing a lot of research online over the weekend so far and the prognosis for this type of tumor does not have a lot of potential great outcomes but we are still praying and fighting with our boy. If Porky is lucky where surgery can pursue to remove the tumor, he may still have to on go repeated radiation and chemotherapy of which we are hoping will be able to do at LSU State to be closer to home. 

We will keep our SM family updated as best we can base on schedules. If all goes well, we are going to discuss our decision and plan with Dr. Lee tomorrow, Monday 12/16/19 and he should be forwarding Porky's medical results and histories and referred us to Mississippi and LSU State. We will try to get an appointment with Mississippi State as early as they can accommodate us and we will be driving our boy 254 miles north to get him some immediate help. 

Ann and I are still in shock and caught very surprised that out of a sudden and out of nowhere, Porky conditions turn negatively in a very fast period of time. We are standing strong right by our boy's side and helping him as best we can to cope with the pains and challenges. This reminds us so much of what we had gone through with our Precious Biscuit so it is very tough on Ann mentally but she's had to remind herself to be strong and show strong emotions to help Porky cope with his conditions. Me as well....

Once again we are rallying for TEAM BISCUIT for support. Please keep Pork Chop in your prayers. 

If anyone has any experience and information dealing with this tumor, please feel free to forward to me the information as we will greatly appreciate any information that can assist us with making the right decision and next steps for our precious boy Pork Chop.

Love, Vinh & Ann.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Send prayers for a positive outcome for Pork Chop.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My sincere thoughts and prayers are with you during this very stressful time and hope that Pork Chop will be ok. Please keep us posted Vinhle as we will be thinking of all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh, I sent you a PM if you could respond to that on PM I would appreciate it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so very sorry! Team Biscuit is sending prayers for Pork Chop!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so sorry for you and Ann have to have such worry. I’ll be thinking of you both and sending positive thoughts for Pork Chop. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear this sad news about Pork Chop. Sending positive thoughts and many prayers for all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in to hear any up-dates Ann & Vinh---hoping for a better day today w/you. Please know that we care for you & PC.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I’m so sorry to hear about Porkchop. I will keep him in my prayers and I have faith that they will find a way to cure him!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Sending big hugs and courage as you help heal your sweet boy. We will be praying for you all.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

This is terrible news for our sweet little Pork Chop, I'm so sorry for you all. I will keep you and Pork Chop is my prayers!!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good morning Team SM! 

Special thanks to all of the Aunties and Uncles sending well wishes and keeping Porky in their prayers! 

The latest development is that our Vet Specialist's office, Dr. Lee, have already referred us to Mississippi State Veterinarian Medical Center and they have contacted my wife acknowledging they have receives the referral and that the doctors need a day to review overall of Porky medical records and recent examinations and test results and will call us back to let us know if they can help. However, due to a major storm hitting the Mississippi State areas yesterday, everyone had to leave work early so we're told that we should hear back from the doctors today. We'll definitely do our best to keep everyone updated on any major development and discovery.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will keep Pork Chop in my prayers. Hugs from Belle, Petey and me.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P..........Please know that we are with you in this challenging time:yes:

O.........Oh, God, don't let Porky suffer, please guide the Vets to the right solution for himrayer:

R.........Regretting to hear how you and Porky are suffering:crying 2:

K.........Kisses to the little boy:smootch:

Y..........Yes, we are sending you a big hug:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good morning Team Porky! :chili:

We finally got the appointment scheduled to see the Neurologist at Mississippi State Veterinarian Specialty Center this Thursday at 10:45 AM CST. The plan is to have an MRI performed on Pork Chop to hopefully revealed and confirmed exactly what we are dealing with. The medical staff did confirm that we would know the result of the MRI on the same day.

In addition, when we had the CT SCAN done over last weekend, Dr. Lee also performs a procedure where he removed some of the liquid from Pork Chop's spinal region and sent it off for examination. The result came back yesterday where they found and the Doctor indicated that there were materials found within the liquid that slightly reinforce the initial suspicion of some form of fungal infections or just an infection of some type. Dr. Lee has forward the result to Mississippi State so we will also be consulting with the doctor on Thursday and request to also do a bloodwork and urine test to confirm or ruled out the infection scenario. 

Ann and I will be on the road with Porky this afternoon and we'll do our best to post additional updates as we learned more from Thursday's examination and testings.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, thank you for the up-date. We are all eager to know what is going on w/PC & holding you up as you go to M-State. I am glad the MRI is scheduled & that the puncture produced more info for the doctors there to evaluate----the fungus idea is an interesting one---fungus usually take a while to grow & diagnose---but we will see. Do you know how long you will be there? 
This would have nothing to do w/the liver shunt, would it? I can't remember if he had surgery for that or if you are just working w/diet & meds?
These little ones are tough! I will keep you in my prayers & await more news. Love to Ann.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh and Ann - I hadn't seen this until now. I'm so sorry you're all going through this. As I read through I couldn't believe that they weren't doing an MRI in that last battery of tests. Really to me that was what was called for. Tyler has COMS/Chiari malformation that was diagnosed 5 years ago when he was 6. He had focal seizures which are tiny and we didn't even realize were seizures and we were sent right away to a neurologist to get an MRI and spinal tap if needed. Luckily the MRI told the "tale/tail" of what he had so he didn't even need the spinal tap. I hope that Mississippi can better determine what's going on and what steps are needed for Pork Chop. Tyler is nearly 11 and is doing well so I'm a big fan of a great neuro and dx. Keep us posted and good luck. Hoping you have pet insurance. It's saved us thousands every year.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this about Pork Chop! I haven't been able to get on SM for quite some time but today it loaded no problem. Sending hugs and prayers. Safe travels and hopefully you will get better news than what is expected.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry Porkchop is going through this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just popping in to see if there is an up-date. Hang tight, guys!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Keeping Pork Chop in my prayers 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann---thinking of you as your appt. is at 10:45 today---prayers continue & we await more info when you can. We are all pulling for little PC.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Update: The doctors and staff completed their initial examination of Pork Chop and combining with the time-line of symptoms and how quickly they worsen, they said they have never seen something like this happening this fast and they were very concerned. 

The MRI is scheduled for 2 PM today and we are going to get an update at around 3 PM on what their findings are. They are also going to do a biopsy to confirm the tumor, including additional testing like; bloodwork, etc. to ensure they ruled out any other options like fungal infections. Though the doctor said that fungal infections are more common in cats and less likely to happen to dogs. They are also planning to do XRAY to take a closer look at his chest to ensure there are no potential issues since we have been feeding Porky pretty much in a lie-down position and that potentially can put Pork at risks where food particle can make their way to his lungs leading to other complications.

The surgery is scheduled for tomorrow morning. Due to how aggressive the issue/symptoms had occurred they are also taking the aggressive approach to help Porky as best as they can within their capability. 

They did inform Ann and me of some significant and potential risks when dealing with spinal cord tumor and the surgery process to get rid of the tumor.

- breathing issues; due to the nature of this type of tumors which exists inside the lining of the spinal cord, often surgery can post a risk of hitting critical nerves that can cause breathing problem post-surgery. Porky may need help from a breathing-aid. 

- Porky will need to go through post-surgery radiation therapy which can be referred to LSU (Louisiana State University) as they are much closer to our home.

So at this point Ann and I are anxiously awaiting the MRI and test results then we are going to have to wait to see how tomorrow's surgery goes. 

More updates to follows...so please keep PorkChop in your prayers!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, poor Pork Chop  I'm so sorry you guys are going through this  Big prayers coming your way!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and Ann and Pork Chop. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is all so frightening. Sending prayers for Pork Chop, you and Ann.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yikes! 
Holding all of you in prayer!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for all of you!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tumor confirmed, no other complications found*

Update: MRI imaging confirmed it's a tumor, tests for other complications came back as negative so at least we know we are dealing with just the tumor. The estimated size of the tumor is approximately .44cm and it is located within the spinal cord right above one of the first disc. The surgery is scheduled for tomorrow around 10:30 AM-11:00 AM and the entire procedure is estimated to take around 4 hrs. They are keeping Pork Chop overnight for observation and will be transporting him to the main campus Hospital tomorrow where the surgery will be taking place. Ann and I don't expect to know the outcome until 4-5 PM. 

I have included some screenshots to show the location of the tumor. Once the tumor is removed, they will do a biopsy on it and send the tumor for further examination to confirm what type of tumor it is.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Vinhle and many prayers and positive thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Vinh and Ann, I will be praying for little Pork Chop, and for you it's going to be a long day for you, wish I could give you a BIG hug


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Vinh & Ann for letting us know. Be assured you will be in my/our prayers tonight & throughout tomorrow. I will ask God to guide the surgeon's hands, to give them skill, and expertise as this is definitely a tricky spot on which to operate. God may have been in your "accident" of stepping on him, so that you ended up taking him in for diagnosis---had that not happened maybe you would not have known. 
Anyhow, do know that we love these little ones & hold them tightly in our hearts w/you. You are part of the SM family & we have your backs here---Go Team PC! We will be here waiting to hear. Get some rest!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for updating us. I can't even imagine what you are going through right now. I will be saying prayers today that Pork Chop has a good outcome to the surgery! Sending you much love!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just having my coffee & praying for you & Ann esp. This must be so hard after what you went through w/little, sweet Biscuit. May God wrap His loving arms around you both and give you peace in the journey. Big, big hugs.

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Surgery Day; pls continued to keep Pork Chop in your prayers :wub:*

Update: We received an update call from the nurse this morning. They had Pork Chop on a different pain medication late evening yesterday and the new med wasn't very effective and Porky was whining and crying in pain. They immediately switched him over to another pain med and it had seemed to be working and making Porky more comfortable. He is still scheduled to start surgery at 10:30 AM CST, in approximately 2 hours from now. We should be hearing back from the doctor by 2-3 PM CST today.

Ann and I are blessed to have the support from Team Biscuit, Team PC! :ThankYou::heart::heart::heart:

Ann and I were talking yesterday's evening about the timeline of occurrence and it was around this same timeframe, Halloween Oct 31, that our precious Biscuit started to have seizures out of nowhere, and Pork Chop started to experience symptoms the first week of November.

We both were standing strong in positive strides and spirits with Biscuit, we are now again standing strong and fighting with our precious Boy Porky. He is a fighter for sure having to have already had gone through Liver Shunt surgery in his early years, then another surgery to remove a Suture from his paw in 2017, and now the next saga with a Spinal Tumor :wub:

We will post another update this afternoon once we hear back from the doctor.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Vin, you and Ann are so strong although I know how hard this must be for you both. Pork Chop is so lucky to have you both. My prayers and good wishes continue. Awaiting the next update......


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update. This just brings tears to my eyes. will be checking back for news this afternoon. Hugs and prayers...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Pork Chop.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Exciting news! Surgery was a success!*

Update: SM Family, thank you for all of the well-wishes and prayers for Pork Chop!

We have just received an update 1 hour ago from the hospital that Pork Chop surgery went extremely well. The doctors successfully removed the tumor, the size of the tumor is about 1.5 cm long and 1 cm wide. 

Pork Chop seems to be able to breathe on his own just fine post-surgery but for precaution, they also have a breathing tube inserted for the time being to ensure his breathing activities are normal.

If Pork Chop recovery goes well in the next 24-48 hours, we could expect to have him discharged by as early as Monday, the latest Tuesday.

They said that after the tumor was removed, Pork Chop's vital signs show significant improvement and also that a lot of pain and pressures were released from his spinal region. Pork Chop was able to wake up from the sedation and is now resting comfortably. The hospital will be providing us with further updates twice per day until Pork Chop is discharged. 

They said we can visit Pork Chop as early as tomorrow but Ann and I talked it over and decided that we'll wait until he is discharged to come to pick him up. We don't want to get him all excited to sees us and then not able to take him with us.

We'll post more updates and info in the days ahead. Thank you again to all of the SM family for your continued prayers!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great news! Happy tears!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh what absolutely wonderful news Vin!! So happy that the surgery went well for PC and I am sure that you will be anxious to take him home!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Vin, this is just the best news. You and Ann must be so relieved. So happy for you all.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay...such good news!! I’m so happy PC is going to be alright. Sending positive thoughts that recovery goes well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is such wonderful news! Praying recovery goes well and your boy is home with you soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yippee, Yahoo!
We are all breathing a sigh of relief! What good, great news!
I applaud your decision to not visit him yet. He will be out of it for a few days anyhow & if he is alert he would certainly want to come home w/you. He is in good, capable hands & probably has his own nurse (Lisi did when she had surgery recently & was in ICU) who will fuss over him plenty---I mean how could she/he not?
So try & get some rest & we will keep watch while you sleep, praying God's loving protection over him.
I am so, so happy for you that you took this difficult step & that it had a happy ending.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wonderful news!!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

That’s our little fighter! Such wonderful news! Merry Christmas!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful news. Much needed this time of year. Hugs.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like you found excellent care for little Pork Chop. I hope you are able to bring him home soon!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Update: it has yet to be a full day since Pork Chop's surgery and he is not in the mood to eat yet. The nurse updated us this morning that he is doing well recovering and he is able to drinks water on his own which is a great sign that he is doing well and continued to recover as the day progresses. However, he is not eating so they will keep trying to get him to eat but if after 3 days where he is not taking in food, they will need to insert a tube to force-feed him. We may need to visit him tomorrow morning and bring him some steamed jasmine rice mixed with his favorites chicken treats and pumpkins which he as been gobbling up like a champion! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They can shringe Ensure Plus in him to keep his strength up. That's what we had to do when Riley had his major surgery.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Vin, when Maggie almost died 5 years ago from Addison's Disease, she spent almost a week in the hospital and refused to eat. I was offered the same options to visit as you and I did visit. She was so sick that I don't think it was traumatic for her when I left. She was happy to see me, but didn't fuss when I left. They asked me to bring rotisserie chicken when I came for a visit and I was able to get her to eat. It might be good for you and Ann to go to see him and see how it goes. I continue to keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it much better that you go there & feed him than that they force feed him w/a tube. I am of the opinion that he won't starve himself---and he may just be missing you. It IS very important that he drinks but try not to get overly concerned about food. I do worry when Lisi doesn't eat as she is pretty small, but I would not worry much if Kitzi didn't eat for a couple of days. He is a healthy 7 lbs.
When they have surgery they sometimes get constipation & don't feel hungry or the anesthesia also may be lingering in his system, making him not feel right in the tummy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When Pipper had bladder stone surgery years ago he wouldn't eat when I brought him home because he was in pain and Pipper is a dog who LOVES food, any kind of food. I had to sit on the floor beside him and hand feed him his meal until he felt better. Maybe they could try hand feeding him.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good evening SM Family,

We just got another update from Nurse Sara on Pork Chop. Pork Chop continued to show significant signs of improvement. He is able to eat canned C/D dog food which is great news. He can drinks water on his own and today he also was able to pee on his own. He is starting to move around more in his kettle and he tried to stand up today but the legs are still in the weekend stage and couldn't support his body weight yet. The nurse said she'll consult with the doctor tomorrow and see if Pork Chop is ready to try to get him outside on a leash to see if that can help stimulate walking. 

We are still waiting for the result of the biopsy and due to the Xmas holiday, we may not get the result until after Wednesday. Ann and I are planning to visit Pork Chop tomorrow and also be bringing his favorites food to see if he would eat more. We'll probably continue to visit Pork Chop once per day as allowed until we can take him home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good Vinh! We visited Lisi on the 2nd day & every day thereafter & it was not an issue---she did fine. We had a pup a long time ago who was hospitalized & he cried so much after we leftt that the vet asked us not to come back, but in the end he had to release him to us as he could not help him anymore---we took him to another hospital & he lived many yrs. after that---SO just to say, they are all different! Do what YOU think is best for you & for PC!
We are following you & praying all the way!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Update: It was great to finally visit Porky this morning. He was so happy to see us both, tail wagglings and smiling. He was also hungry and chow down an entire bowl of rice mixed with chickens and pumpkins. He also drank more than half a bowl of water after chowing down.

The doctor brought out a matt to test Porky's mobility and he was able to use his two front legs to pull himself along the matt over to us. His back legs are still weakened but he can momentarily stand up on them until his body weight is too overwhelming and his rear end would give. 

Overall he seems in great spirit and recovering pretty fast given today is only two days post-surgery. The doctor is still positive that Porky could be discharged as early as Tuesday morning.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, bless his heart! He looks like he loved seeing his mommy and daddy and getting some yummy food :wub: Continued prayers for healing


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, what a huge incision. Poor boy. I'm so happy to hear that he's eating now. What a wonderful Christmas gift if you can have your boy home on Christmas Eve.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So happy to see these pics of little Pork Chop!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Vinh, I am so happy to see these photos of Pork Chop looking so good and eating like a champ. What a little trooper he is. These little ones really are amazing aren't they!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What fantastic news about little PC Vinh and so glad that he did so well with eating and drinking. Many positive thoughts for PC as well as you and Ann as well. Thanks so much for sharing his pictures and your update as well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW---great news, great pictures, great experience all around!
Here is hoping for early release. Did you ask about physical therapy locally?
xoxoxo


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good evening everyone. Yes, Sandi; when they discharged Pork Chop the doctor will be providing us with instruction on what we can do to help Porky with physical therapy at home. 

The better news is that we just spoke with Nurse Sara and she said that since this morning, Pork Chop has started to do even better by evening. He can get up on all fours and walk small distant on his own. He has been able to urinate on his own for over 24 hrs, which was one of the main concerns for Pork Chop post-surgery. Since he is recovering and doing so well at a rapid pace, they are considering discharging Porky to us tomorrow. Yippee! We were scheduled to stay here until Tuesday's and if they discharged Porky tomorrow, we might still decide to stay in town for 1 more day just in case if we have to rush him back for any unforeseen reasons.

We have to come back here approximately 2-weeks time frame for a follow-up.

We also have to set up a Radiation Therapy consultation visit with LSU in approximately 2-weeks as well to decide which option we can pursue radiation therapy. 

Lastly, we are still waiting to get the result from the biopsy to confirm exactly what type of tumor it was which will also be the main factor in deciding the radiation therapy approach and processes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh, would they do radiation when it is discovered to not be milignant? I don't understand that. 
It is wise to stay around if he gets discharged tomorrow. That would be a long trip back! That means you would be traveling home Christmas Eve? Get some rest now while you can!
I continue to send loving prayers for our little trooper.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I’m so sorry that little Pork Chop went through so much ,but I sure am happy that surgery is over and he’s recovering.Ill continue praying for results from the biopsy,that it’s treatable.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Porky looks great! The incision really looks good considering. I hate that radiation may be required but so happy PC is doing so well. Safe travels going home and Merry Christmas.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh, are those staples in his back & do they have to be removed sometime after 2 wks? Lisi had major surgery but she did not have staples---in fact I have never had a dog w/staples so not sure how all that works. Sending loving prayers for wisdom & for our little guy & you & Ann---this has to be encouraging--that he is up & about a bit. So happy w/you!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Update: Good evening SM family. The great news is that Pork Chop was doing so well as of this morning that the doctor decided it's time for Porky to go home. He was discharged at 10 AM this morning and embarked on a 4.5 hrs drive home. He is now home and comfortably resting. They gave us a small slim sling to use to help support Porky's back legs when he needs to go potty. When we got home this afternoon, Porky was able to walk, still wobbly :wub:, on all fours with the support of the sling, and pee and poop as well. We were so happy and pleased that he is able to do this on his own, which was very difficult to manage when the tumor was causing him so much pain and paralyzing his bodily functions.

@Sandi, we are also anxiously awaiting the result from the biopsy to identify exactly what type of tumor we are dealing with. Below is a link I found online that could help you to gain more knowledge in spinal cord tumors in dogs. 

Based on what we can gather from speaking with Doctor Gibson; there are several common types and one of them, which is not a spreading type of tumor and often can be treated with radiation therapy where the tumor does not grow back is the one we are hoping for to be identified. The others are more cancerous and have a higher chance of coming back, but also can be treated and maintained by radiation and chemotherapy. The crucial next step for us now is waiting for the report on the tumor which will dictate how LSU is going to approach the radiation therapy. 

https://wearethecure.org/learn-more-about-canine-cancer/canine-cancer-library/spinal-cord-neoplasia/

As for the staples that were holding the stitches area together, the doctor has removed all of them this morning when discharging Porky to us. They did give us very detailed instructions on how to care for Porky, basically no full-body bath, and extremely important to not get the stitches area wet or disturb where it can break can lead to other complications. Porky is pretty much on a 24/7 watch between Ann and me for the time being and we're doing everything we can to restrict his activities. :blush: We're thinking of getting a soft crate to further limit his ability to roam around when we're too busy to keep a watchful eye on the little rascal. 

We have scheduled the initial Radiation Therapy Consultation visit with LSU exactly 2 weeks out, which is on 1/7/19, and on the same day, we're hoping the staff there can also perform a routine post-surgery check-up's on Porky and provide their feedback to Dr. Gibson so we don't have to drive all the way back to Mississippi. We should also be hearing back from Dr. Gibson as early as the end of this week, or early next week when they identified the tumor's type.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Vinh, so glad to see your update. What an amazing course of events and what an awesome outcome for all of you. So relieved and so happy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Vinh and Ann, this is wonderful news and I"m so glad you're all at home!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Christmas to all of us w/tears in my eyes---happy tears. "I am the lady who doesn't cry!":chili::chili::HistericalSmiley:

After I get my coffee I will research the web-site, Vinh! Thank you. I will also be giving some prayer to PCs future care, the biopsy outcome, for you & Ann, and for all the rest of the surrounding details. 

If you have a stroller you may want to use it to keep the other dogs from licking his wounds. When Lisi had her surgery this fall the hospital warned me not to let Kitzi lick it, so we used a stroller. I also used a cone as her stitches were all the way down the chest & tummy. I also used a sling w/Kitzi when he had double patella surgery on both back legs at the same time. It worked!

How good God is to let you be home for Christmas! So, so happy w/you.:wub:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy for a positive update. Praying Porkchop gets stronger and healthier every day


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good morning and MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of our SM Family! Wishing everyone a great Christmas celebration with your family and precious furballs! artytime:arty:

Pork Chop continued to do very well day-by-day. Yesterday he finally regained enough strength on his back legs to stand up by himself and also able to walk, wobbly still, of course, 20-30 paces. :wub: 

We are super excited of course to see how fast Porky is recovering but we're also having our hands full trying to restrict his physical activities. He already wants to go roaming and running around the house and wanting to play with his cousins who came over to visit yesterday. Ann and I had to confine him to the bedroom only. lol

The stitches area seems to be healing well also. Since Porky is now able to walk on all fours, he is also able to more easily pee and poop but we are still assisting with the sling mostly to keep him from darting off running if he sees another dog, cat, or person and getting all excited. :blush:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Do hope all goes well for Pork Chop! 

Gentle hugs and wags,
Lainie and Whispy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay! So happy to hear all this news. Happy Christmas to one & all!
I think the dog stroller was a God-send---to keep him present w/us, but restrict his movement at the same time. They don't like being shut out of family activities! I just pushed him from room to room wherever I was working. Lisi wanted to get to him but she was too little to jump much so everyone was safe & present & he could not get too busy.
Sending you & Ann best wishes or a lovely, lovely celebration!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking back in to see how little PC & family are doing? What does Emmie think of his being laid up?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So much good news here, I am so happy Pork Chop is improving, what a blessing! I am with Sandi as far as the stroller goes, I don't know what I would have done without it when Bayleigh had her ACL surgery. She could be right with me all the time and was happy to stay calm in her small space  Merry Christmas & continued prayers for healing!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh - I haven't been on SM in a while so I was holding my breath catching up on PC and was so thrilled to find out that the surgery went well and there's really great improvement with every day. Praying the tumor will be one that won't come back with some radiation. You two are so amazing with your dogs. They could not have had better parents. We're glad that we can be of some support here but you're both doing the heavy lifting. A very Merry Christmas to you all. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in for update! Glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good morning SM family!

Pork Chop continued to recover very well. He is also starting to get some of his rascal personalities back! lol

The stitches area seems to be healing well. We're keeping a close eye to see if there are any swollen, breakage, and fluid build-up areas but so far doesn't seem to be the case. We think the stitches area is itching since they are healing making him uncomfortable and he is trying to scratch the area with his hind legs but can't reach it yet which is good. 

He seems to have shown more steadily controlled of his back legs as the day progresses forward. He is still lightly wobbly with the back legs when walking but starting to shown more controls which we are super excited about hoping that within the next 1-3months he resume fully normal functions. He has enough strength now where if he sees something that excites him he'll make a dash/run for it! lol, We have to constantly watch the rascal and prevent him from running and jumping.

Dr. Gibson did tell us that usually all signs of recovery should plateau by 2-3 months post-surgery and if after that period they might be stuck with any remaining challenges for the remainder of their lives.

Since Porky is doing well, we decide to start giving him one of his all-time favorite treats, dehydrated turkey tenderloin pieces, and he's loving it! LOL, That Boy always thinks with his stomach.

As for Emmie, the poor little princess has been feeling neglected since both Mommy and Daddy been paying most of the attention to brother Pork Chop. 

We have scheduled two appointments on 1/7/19 with LSU; one for radiation therapy consultant and the other is for the 2-week post-surgery check-up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I agree w/Sue---you are doing a great job w/the "heavy lifting"! 
Please give Emmie a little love from us! She must know that she needs to be good at the moment. Just this AM Dwt. made coffee but forgot to put the coffee-pot where it should be and did not realize it (it was a very large pot of coffee all over the coffee bar, down into the plastic ware & on the floor under the lamp, well, you get the idea). All to say that Kitzi was greatly concerned---he does not normally show much emotion but he must have felt our stress----Emmie will certainly feel that at your home---so don't forget to love on her too. 
What great news that PC is improving slowly but surely. To God be the glory! & we pat you on the back!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Vinh and Ann, I am so happy for you and Porkchop. You have been through so much, I just read all the posts to catch up. What a wonderful update to see that Porkchop came through the surgery and is doing so well. I will say prayers that all goes well with your next appointments and results. Yay for Porkchop!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just popping in to check on sweet Little Porky...Praying he is still doing well!!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM Family, @Sandi (I responded back to your PM) with the same info below.

So sorry for the late response as we've been busy with work, life, and managing Porky Chop and have not had the chance to check-in with SM until now. 

Unfortunately, the tumor cells are starting to grow back a little over a month later after the tumor was removed. About 2-3 weeks ago Pork Chop started to show signs of discomfort were his walking slowed down, he cannot lie comfortably for long period on his left side. He also cannot comfortably put his head down when on all fours. these are the same initial signs when we discovered the tumor. 

We immediately brought him back to LSU and did another CT SCAN and the result confirmed that they are seeing a small mass showing up right below the same spinal cord area where the tumor was removed. They believe the mass is putting pressure against that spinal cord again resulting in causing Pork Chop all of the discomfort and even possibly minor pain. 

LSU stated that they have never seen or have documented record where this type of tumor cell regrow at such a rapid rate but they also note that there are still very little study and papers done on this type of tumors in dogs so we're limited with information and treatment options. 

Pork Chop was immediately put back on Prednisolone (steroid) twice per day, Gabapentin 2-3 times per day, and Trazodone twice per day. Pork Chop is being treated by Doctor James S. Looper and she is the most experienced and knowledgeable in treating tumors and tumor cells with radiation therapy. She is now recommending the safest approach possible due to the fact that Pork Chop is such a small puppy and she doesn't want to risk any excessive radiation approach that could possibly damage his spinal cord. So the plan is to do the smallest dose of radiation possible for a series of 20 days starting on March 3rd and all the way through March 27. 

Ann will have to be the person to drive Pork Chop up to LSU and back each day for the radiation therapy. The drive is about 1.5 hr each way but this is a better plan than to board there overnight and for days after the procedure. We feel that it's better to take him home daily so he is more comfortable resting and being with us at home. The first day of the series is the only day that expected to go long where the rest of the days they only need about 1 hour to complete the radiation therapy. 

The doctor said that she is hoping the 20 series of radiation will be effective in stopping the tumor cell growth and eventually causing the regrow to shrink. She estimated that after the 20 days procedure, it may take anywhere between 4-6 weeks for the tumor growth to shrink which will be also the same time frame she'll schedule us for another CT SCAN to confirm. After that, we're looking at another follow-up CT SCAN 6-8 months out to ensure no new cell are growing back but she did note that with this type of tumor, it is likely that at some point later the tumor cell is likely to grow back again.

Please update SM family for us and we'll try to get more news and updates as they become available. Thank you for thinking of and checking in on Pork Chop. At this time we are doing everything we can to help Porky deal with the pain and discomfort until the radiation therapy starts.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry this is happening. Poor Pork Chop, he's been through so much! Hang in there. It sounds like alot to deal with but you and Ann are awesome parents. Porky feels your love everyday.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Such heartbreaking news. My thoughts and prayers are with you. So hoping this course of treatment is successful.


----------

